# Bike Shop



## DCguy (May 27, 2012)

I finally have my road bike here and need to get it serviced. Is there a good shop in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

There is a place on the top floor of Mushriff Mall (almost opposite TGI Fridays) who are the same company as hire the bikes out at Yas on Tuesday evenings. I've also heard good things about Tamreen Sports on Airport Road. They are next to the big building site that is the Central (?) Souq as you go towards the Corniche.

Happy cycling - avoid riding on the roads otherwise you will need more than the bike servicing...


----------



## drew2016 (Jul 31, 2012)

DCguy said:


> I finally have my road bike here and need to get it serviced. Is there a good shop in Abu Dhabi?


Did you ship it or bring it on a plane?

If you shipped it who did you have do it and how much did it cost?

Thanks, Drew


----------



## DCguy (May 27, 2012)

I shipped it with a lot of my stuff so no real idea what it would have costed. There are a lot of bike shipping services on the net in the US. I also think FedEx does bikes.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

If you haven't come over yet, check with your airline - that could be the cheapest way as assuming it's not too heavy, could be boxed and classed as extra baggage.


----------

